# AVI Dateien verpacken



## Copito (23. Oktober 2005)

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
Ist es sinnvoll AVI-Dateien als Zip-Dateien zu verpacken, um Speicherplatz auf dem Rechner einzusparen? Oder diese auf RW's auszulagern?
Copito


----------



## chmee (23. Oktober 2005)

Es kommt auf den benutzten Codec an.
Bei einem Divx oder MJpeg Codec wird nur noch wenig passieren.
Das Beste ist, es auszuprobieren.

Fürs Archivieren mag es Sinn machen, wenn Du aber unregelmäßig ran musst, ist die
Zeitvergeudung zu hoch, finde ich.. Dann eher ne weitere Platte...

Nen anderen Kompressor zu versuchen, mag auch noch einige Prozent einzusparen.
zB RAR oder ACE.

mfg chmee


----------



## unomuse (24. Oktober 2005)

Hoho, also wenn Du WinUha (Freeware) nimmst, dann wird das Unkompremierte-Avi um mehr als 90% kleiner! Dauert aber auch  90% länger als zippen.


----------



## Copito (24. Oktober 2005)

danke für die Antworten. ihr denkt also nicht, daß das zippen von AVI-Dateien denen schaden könnte?


----------



## chmee (24. Oktober 2005)

definitiv Nein.
Ein Verify oder Check wäre aber beim ersten Komprimieren angebracht. Zur Sicherheit.

mfg chmee


----------



## unomuse (24. Oktober 2005)

Das hab ich so auch nicht gesagt. Wie der werte Herr Chmee schon sagt; ein Check ist angebracht, wie ich meine sogar notwendig. Vor allem bei nicht 100% stabil laufenden Ramriegeln ist das Kompremieren großer Daten kritisch.


----------

